# My Neighbour Pinched My Cat!!!



## draddict74 (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help me.

I have a dog, 2 adult cats, 1 kitten, 4 gerbils and a fish so a bit of a houseful, and that's before mentioning my 2 year old daughter lol!

Anyway, we moved over here from Dublin in March of this year, back then we only had the 2 adult cats and the dog (and our daughter of course!) but since June, when we fostered a German Shepherd pup (who is now gone to a new permanent home), the female cat, Kitt, just stopped coming in at all, she did occasionally pop her head int he bedroom window on passing and then nip off again and I do see her in the front garden from time to time and every time I do see her I try to call her in and she's having none of it, the thing is though, I did notice that she was retaining her weight, and if anything, getting pudgier! This obviously meant she was getting fed somewhere else and I think it is one of my neighbours over the road who has a ginger tom similar in looks to my own ginger tom, Parker, who happens to be Kitts son.

I did pop over to this neighbours next door neighbour who confirmed that he did recognise my cat from next door and she kept going around the back of this neighbours house.

I know she initially went because of the foster dog so we were hoping if we could get her back in the house and if we kept her in with a litter tray she would stay but I don't know... Should I confront the neighbour and ask her to stop feeding her and inviting her into her home (she has to be sleeping inside, shes that kind of cat)? I even put a collar on her last time I caught her... This woman is a big old cat thief!

She used to be such a loving homey cat and I really do miss her, what can I do?

Thanks all!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you are right that it was because of the dog, but could it be the kitten instead/aswell? My older cat took a great dislike to my kittens when we first got them?

I would definitely go and speak to your neighbour - just explain the situation and thank her for looking after her, however, in the nicest possible way, she needs to stop, as it is not fair to encourage her with food plus she will get fat if she eats at both places!

Even if your neighbour denies then at least you have warned them! And if they have a problem - then just make sure you get hold of your cat and get her indoors before you have an argument about it!  then to be honest, if you keep her in til she is settled, what can your neighbour do anyway! if you ever do let her out again though, you would have to keep a close eye, as she will remember where the food came from!

One final thing though, are you planning on fostering a dog again? If so, then maybe if your cat is being looked after it would be kinder to let her stay with the neighbour? But I would probably still approach her and discuss it...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I doubt if there is much you can do. My experience of these things is that if you keep a cat against its will, the instant you let it out it will go back to where it wants to be. I'm afraid you may simply have to accept that this cat has adopted your neighbour.

Liz


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i absolutely hate people like this 

i adopted a cat from cats protection years ago and she was great, brody was only 6 months old and very clingy but everytime she cried the cat went and sat beside her and she shut up. i had her around 5 days then she escaped one day and never came back. 2 years later i found out my neighbours had stolen her but it was too late to take her back 

i`d definitely warn her off about the cat and try to get it used to your house again. if it decides in the long run it prefers your neighbours house then there`s not much you can do unfortunately


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, i know exactly how you feel. I have 2 neighbours who feed my cats! An one cat who is now dead, moved there to live. Even though they don't have their own cats they both feed mine! Luckily the 3 i have now come back home after theyv been fed, but it still really annoys me as one is getting fat, but i don't want to cut down her food at my end incase she disapears. Why don't they get their own cats though?! This is what i want to know, i think it's all the love of a cat but if it gets ill i will have to deal with it! Just as the cat they took years back, they came around and said oh your cats ill. My mum said it's not our cat anymore you deal with it. 

Sorry i'm not much help, but i don't think you can do alot, unless you get her back and keep her in for a few weeks and see if she stays now the pup has gone.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello

I had a cat that done this too.....if she is ok and being looked after, to your standards - i would let her be. Whats that saying?? if you love something let it go, if it comes back its yours etc......but that is just my opionion.

Or, you could ask your neighbhour to stop feeding her and letting her in - As she went because you homed a pup, maybe you could catch her and bring her inside, and keep her there for a while, so she can see the pup is gone.?

best of luck xxx


----------



## draddict74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Heya all...

Well no, I'm not fostering another dog, and Kitt hasn't actually seen the kitten yet...

I went over to the neighbour last night, she's lovely actually, I asked her if she'd seen my cat and she bought me inside and said that she keeps jumping in their window, she has wondered if she were mine but then when Kitt appeared without her collar she though she must be from somewhere else, she said she would send her home again if she came in but I doubt she will stick around, she's obviously got it cushy there lol! I bought her home and she ate then pooped all over my little girls room before pulling the blinds down in the bedroom, shes not happy about being here at all!

I'll give it a few days and see if she pops back, the neighbour said she wasn't going to feed her anymore and that her own cat hated her and kept trying to defend his territory but Kitt ignored him ha ha! She's obviously pretty determined to stay there lol!

On another note we took Ianto up to bed with us for the first time last night and had some lovely cuddles with him, he's also started purring now so he seems to have settled in nicely! Big cat Parker isn't too happy but he will get over it, he gets over everything pretty quickly does our Parker...!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

try getting her a diabetic cat collar, it has a clear message on it asking people not to feed it because it's diabetic, if shes a cat lover then she shouldnt feed it. 

i hate it when people 'foster' your animals without even thinking about you


----------

